# Drinking milk



## Addie

I am sure that the majority of our members had a glass of milk with their meal. And milk in their cereal. So my questions are:

Do you still or occasionally drink milk with your meal?

Do you have occasionally dry cereal with milk? 

Is milk a regular item when you go shopping? 

How much milk do you go through in a week?

In my home, I can go through at least two gallons a week.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I don't drink or cook with milk at all, so I haven't had it or bought it in years.


----------



## CraigC

The thing that is in our fridge all the time is heavy cream. Karen sometimes gets cereal and we get milk. If a recipe calls for milk, then we buy some. Most often, in this case, we will plan another dish to use it or end up throwing what is left away. Yes, there isn't any crying over spilled/tossed milk.


----------



## Andy M.

Never drink milk with a meal. 

I drink milk with cake sometimes. 

I use milk on cereal occasionally. Mostly in the warmer months. 

We go through about 1 quart a week.


----------



## larry_stewart

When I was younger, My mom insisted we had milk with breakfast and lunch ( dinner was orange juice).  I absolutely hated milk.  I refused to drink it.  Only way they got me to drink it was chocolate milk, hot chocolate.  I was probably such a pain in the butt about it, that by the time I reached being a teenager, my mother probably gave up and let me have ( or not have) whatever I wanted.

As an adult, I never had the urge to try it again.  That being said, we have it on hand for cooking purposes ( mac and cheese ( not man and cheese, thats a different thread), hot chocolate, other recipes, baking .....  Oh, btw, I hated cereal too, but when I ate it ( usually frosted flakes), I had it dry.

My wife and kids do have cereal, with milk.  But they have slowly been converting to the soy milk, almond milk, cashew milk, coconut milk ...  

I only buy milk when its part of a recipe I will be making that week.  We usually keep a parmalot ( boxed milk) on hand in the pantry due to its extended shelf life, so we don't have one of those " Oh crap " moments, when your knee deep into a recipe, find out you have no milk on hand, then have to run down to the store ( a few miles away) before you can continue.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a glass of milk in the morning.  It's breakfast.  I probably go through a gallon a week or so.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't drink plain milk, never have since I escaped left my parents house.  An occasional chocolate milk.  Shrek drinks milk, we go through a half gallon a week.  I go through a quart of heavy cream for my coffee per week.


----------



## Just Cooking

We have cereal most mornings so, milk is a staple in our fridge.. Milk is served with whatever have for breakfast.. We often have milk with whatever dessert we have.. We go through a gallon a week..


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I am sure that the majority of our members had a glass of milk with their meal. And milk in their cereal. So my questions are:
> 
> Do you still or occasionally drink milk with your meal?
> 
> Do you have occasionally dry cereal with milk?
> 
> Is milk a regular item when you go shopping?
> 
> How much milk do you go through in a week?
> 
> In my home, I can go through at least two gallons a week.



I'm pretty sure that a majority of our members do not have milk with their evening meal (assuming that's the meal you were referring to). We have wine with dinner. 

We don't eat dry cereal and have none in the house. 

We never buy milk. DH likes half and half in his coffee, so we typically have that on hand and buy it by the half gallon. If I need milk for a recipe, I use half and half; sometimes I dilute it and sometimes not.


----------



## Addie

To answer my own question. I am a coffeeholic. But I always have milk with every meal. And my kids do. My daughter's kids have continued to drink it with their meals also. I have had about three bone density tests done over the years. One doctor told me that I have the bones of a 29 y,o, It seems that all the males in my family still drink milk with their meals. My grandson stopped for a while. But when his first born was old enough to sit at the table, he and his wife drank milk along with her.


----------



## salt and pepper

I don't like milk !  I was forced to drink it as a kid and never liked it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I am sure that the majority of our members had a glass of milk with their meal...


HAD being the operative word here. I haven't has a glass of milk with a meal since I was in my teens. Just to make it clear, I never had pop with a meal, either. The only exception was the rare occasion when we got carry-out pizza. The norm for me by the time I was a teen was water or tea with dinner. Still don't drink pop, except for the rare Coke or root beer as a float on a hot day - and the ice cream provides the "milk" part. 

Our current use of milk is dependent on what I'm making or the season. During warm weather, Himself likes cereal to start his day, or a glass of milk later in the evening. During cooler weather I'll use it for cooking such things as mac-and-cheese or a cream-based soup. That being said, we probably take 10-ish days to finish a gallon during the winter, inside a week during the summer.

I think the big push in the past to consume milk regularly was to encourage people to get enough calcium. These days, with many people using various dairy foods more regularly (think yogurt, a wider variety of cheeses, options to cream cheese, etc), the need to drink milk to get calcium is lessened. Then you have added calcium to things like orange juice, if you so chose.

I must be doing something right, too, since my bone density test checks out fine.


----------



## jabbur

We don't have milk with a meal but use it for cooking and on cereal.  DH and Son will have bowls of cereal with milk for snacks or a meal if I'm gone and there's no leftovers to reheat.  I have a glass at bedtime with my evening pills since one needs to be taken with food.  I have the milk and sometimes some cheese or a slice of bread with peanut butter with my meds.  We use a little over a gallon a week.  I tend to have 2 gallons in the fridge most of the time so we don't run out.


----------



## jennyema

Addie said:


> I am sure that the majority of our members had a glass of milk with their meal. And milk in their cereal. So my questions are:
> 
> Do you still or occasionally drink milk with your meal?
> 
> Do you have occasionally dry cereal with milk?
> 
> Is milk a regular item when you go shopping?
> 
> How much milk do you go through in a week?
> 
> In my home, I can go through at least two gallons a week.




Yes I drink milk with my lunch

Yes I eat cereal with milk all the time

Yes I buy it regularly

It's only me so a quart lasts a week

It also goes in coffee

And I buy ORGANIC because it tastes better


----------



## Aunt Bea

I stopped buying cow's milk a couple of years ago because of the carbs.

I use unsweetened almond milk to make a glass of chocolate milk or cup of cocoa every now and then.

I use heavy cream diluted with water for cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think the big push in the past to consume milk regularly was to encourage people to get enough calcium. These days, with many people using various dairy foods more regularly (think yogurt, a wider variety of cheeses, options to cream cheese, etc), the need to drink milk to get calcium is lessened. Then you have added calcium to things like orange juice, if you so chose.



That's part of it. Another major reason for the push to drink milk is the addition of Vitamin D after WWII. The primary reason for prospective American soldiers being rejected for service in WWII was that they didn't have enough teeth, due to Vitamin D deficiency. Calcium is more easily absorbed by the body when it's consumed with Vitamin D. 

We hosted an exchange student from Slovakia in the late '90s. He told us that rickets (which weakens bone structure, including jaw bones) was still a problem in the countries of the former Soviet Union due to Vitamin D deficiency. It was all but eliminated in the US till consumption of soda/pop eclipsed consumption of milk some years ago. Incidence of rickets has since started to increase.


----------



## Kayelle

I've always loved ice cold milk (low fat) and I'd drink it with every meal if I could afford the carbs. Makes no sense to me that cream has zero carbs.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> I am sure that the majority of our members had a glass of milk with their meal. And milk in their cereal. So my questions are:
> 
> Do you still or occasionally drink milk with your meal?
> 
> Do you have occasionally dry cereal with milk?
> 
> Is milk a regular item when you go shopping?
> 
> How much milk do you go through in a week?
> 
> In my home, I can go through at least two gallons a week.



I don't drink a lot of milk. I do like it, but just don't think about it enough. 

I do find that milk is good for swallowing big pills. I have a gag-reflex problem with big pills, and for some reason, milk makes it easier. 

As I mentioned in another thread, somewhat to my regret, I buy organic 2-percent milk, mainly because it has a really long shelf life. I bought some a few days ago that has a use-by date of May 19. I'll finish it before then, but it will be well into April. I need that long shelf life. 

I do like Multi-Grain Cheerios, but they have a lot of sugar to offset that extra fiber. So, that is something I only eat from time-to-time. 

CD


----------



## ShellyCooks

No milk here --- lactose intolerant since I was 3 years old.  Sometimes I use almond or rice milk, but not too often.


----------



## Steve Kroll

caseydog said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, somewhat to my regret, I buy organic 2-percent milk, mainly because it has a really long shelf life. I bought some a few days ago that has a use-by date of May 19. I'll finish it before then, but it will be well into April. I need that long shelf life.


I have no opinion one way or the other on organic milk, and I certainly won't knock you for liking it. You may already know this, but I just want to point out for those who don't that the reason it has a long shelf life has nothing to do with the fact that it's organic. It's because it's ultra-pasteurized. You'll find most organic milk and cream is treated that way. 

The reason for doing so is because organic dairy products typically don't sell as quickly as the conventional versions (presumably due to somewhat higher pricing) and so they ultra-pasteurize it so they can keep it on the store shelves longer. 

I only know this because I ask a lot of stupid questions when I shop.


----------



## Cheryl J

I love milk and always have, as far back as I can remember.  I usually have a big glass in the morning, not so much if I'm having it with cereal.  I go through about a gallon a week, depending on how often my grandson is here with me after school.  He loves it, too.  I buy 1% for drinking, and half and half for my coffee.


----------



## caseydog

Steve Kroll said:


> I have no opinion one way or the other on organic milk, and I certainly won't knock you for liking it. You may already know this, but I just want to point out for those who don't that the reason it has a long shelf life has nothing to do with the fact that it's organic. It's because it's ultra-pasteurized. You'll find most organic milk and cream is treated that way.
> 
> The reason for doing so is because organic dairy products typically don't sell as quickly as the conventional versions (presumably due to somewhat higher pricing) and so they ultra-pasteurize it so they can keep it on the store shelves longer.
> 
> I only know this because I ask a lot of stupid questions when I shop.



I don't honestly care what the reason is. I just like it, and it lasts a long time. Well, if the reason it lasts a long time was a list of chemicals with names I can't pronounce, I might be a bit apprehensive. But, as it is, it works for me. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

It is common to drink  milk with meals here and I do have  about 6  liters of lactosfree milk and 1 liter old fashion milk  and  that goes in a week.

I  use milk mostely for tea and my husband for cereal but yes we do drink  milk to our meals, otherwise it  water.  We drink even less sodapop.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I tend to binge drink milk.  We won't have it for a while, then a gallon will show up.  I like 2 percent in a big glass of ice.  Weird but true.

I can down a gallon at a time if I'm not thinking about it.


----------



## tenspeed

Steve Kroll said:


> I have no opinion one way or the other on organic milk, and I certainly won't knock you for liking it. You may already know this, but I just want to point out for those who don't that the reason it has a long shelf life has nothing to do with the fact that it's organic. It's because it's ultra-pasteurized. You'll find most organic milk and cream is treated that way.
> 
> The reason for doing so is because organic dairy products typically don't sell as quickly as the conventional versions (presumably due to somewhat higher pricing) and so they ultra-pasteurize it so they can keep it on the store shelves longer.
> 
> I only know this because I ask a lot of stupid questions when I shop.


 According to the attached Scientific American article regarding organic milk and UHT processing:

_"According to the Northeast Organic Dairy Producers Alliance, the milk needs to stay fresh longer because organic products often have to travel farther to reach store shelves since it is not produced throughout the country."_

_"UHT-treated milk tastes different. UHT sweetens the flavor of milk by burning some of its sugars (caramelization)."_

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/experts-organic-milk-lasts-longer/


----------



## Steve Kroll

tenspeed said:


> According to the attached Scientific American article regarding organic milk and UHT processing:
> 
> _"According to the Northeast Organic Dairy Producers Alliance, the milk needs to stay fresh longer because organic products often have to travel farther to reach store shelves since it is not produced throughout the country."_


Interesting. That may be true in other parts of the country, but we can get both pasteurized and ultra-pasteurized where I live. Most of it comes from a source in Wisconsin that's only about 2 hours away. 

I'm not a milk drinker, but I go through about a quart of cream every week. Interestingly, the Whole Foods next to my work near Minneapolis sells both versions of the same brand (Organic Valley) side-by-side and for the exact same price, which I find a little weird. 

What prompted my question was because I happened to notice that the small grocery store in the town where I live only sells ultra-pasteurized versions of the same exact brand and, personally, I don't like UHT cream. So I asked the store manager why is it that they only sell UHT while the Whole Foods also sells conventional pasteurized. His answer, and I paraphrase: "I'm sure they sell a lot more organic dairy than we do. Not many people around here buy it so it sits on the shelf longer." 



> _"UHT-treated milk tastes different. UHT sweetens the flavor of milk by burning some of its sugars (caramelization)."_


This is exactly the reason I don't like or buy UHT cream when I can avoid it. To me, a guy who grew up in Wisconsin dairy country, it doesn't taste right. I wouldn't necessarily characterize it as sweeter, but it has kind of an "off" flavor that I just don't care for.


----------



## GA Home Cook

I am on the Carb train too.  but I love milk and would drink more if not for the Carbs.  My wife though, goes through about 2 gallons per week in her kefir.


----------



## Rocklobster

If my meal is a peanut butter sandwich on white bread, or chocolate cake then I will drink milk. I also like a cold glass on it's own. I am rarely home during the day any more so any milk we buy usually gets poured down the drain after it goes bad...


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> Interesting. That may be true in other parts of the country, but we can get both pasteurized and ultra-pasteurized where I live. Most of it comes from a source in Wisconsin that's only about 2 hours away.
> 
> I'm not a milk drinker, but I go through about a quart of cream every week. Interestingly, the Whole Foods next to my work near Minneapolis sells both versions of the same brand (Organic Valley) side-by-side and for the exact same price, which I find a little weird.
> 
> What prompted my question was because I happened to notice that the small grocery store in the town where I live only sells ultra-pasteurized versions of the same exact brand and, personally, I don't like UHT cream. So I asked the store manager why is it that they only sell UHT while the Whole Foods also sells conventional pasteurized. His answer, and I paraphrase: "I'm sure they sell a lot more organic dairy than we do. Not many people around here buy it so it sits on the shelf longer."
> 
> 
> This is exactly the reason I don't like or buy UHT cream when I can avoid it. To me, a guy who grew up in Wisconsin dairy country, it doesn't taste right. I wouldn't necessarily characterize it as sweeter, but it has kind of an "off" flavor that I just don't care for.



Steve, I bought a quart today of half and half and all it said on the carton was "pasteurized." Not Ultra. Great. More flavor. I will die wishing I could taste again the pure milk right after it comes from the cow. When I used to work the Western Washington Fair, in the morning I would scoop some fresh, still steaming cream right from the large vat. I also had some of the milk for lunch. They have a machine for pasteurization. They would do just enough each day to send over to the Ice Cream Parlor. They made the ice cream fresh. If you went there before ten a.m. you had to wait for it to be finished.


----------



## RPCookin

I always loved milk and drank a lot of it until I developed a lactose intolerance in my mid 20's.  Now I keep a half gallon of lactose free milk on hand, but rarely use the entire carton before it goes bad.  I need it when I make mashed potatoes for my father-in-law, and for various sauces.  I almost never drink it even though the lactose free stuff seems to agree with my GI tract.


----------



## CakePoet

Doesnt milk come in any thing less then 1 gallon where you live?


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Doesnt milk come in any thing less then 1 gallon where you live?


Who are you asking? 

In all parts of the country I've been to, milk comes in half pints, pints, quarts, half gallons and gallons.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I like milk with a sandwich but for dinner drink water, beer, or wine. We go through about a gallon a week. Some nights, when I feel pecish, I'll have peanut butter, crackers and a glass of milk before bed. I bought some Horlick's but haven't tried it.


----------



## blissful

I don't drink milk but I use cream in my coffee. I eat cheese, I take vit D, I take calcium pills, I eat broccoli. DH drinks 8 oz of kefir made with milk, every day. The only time I enjoy milk is in an oyster stew or a cream/milk based soup or sauce.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

RPCookin said:


> I always loved milk and drank a lot of it until I developed a lactose intolerance in my mid 20's.  Now I keep a half gallon of lactose free milk on hand, but rarely use the entire carton before it goes bad.  I need it when I make mashed potatoes for my father-in-law, and for various sauces.  I almost never drink it even though the lactose free stuff seems to agree with my GI tract.



You can freeze it, Rick.  1 cup portions.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ooo, *Steve*, Organic Valley has the most delicious Egg Nog! I bought a couple of quarts over the Christmas holidays. Pricey, and worth every penny (and calorie).



tenspeed said:


> According to the attached Scientific American article regarding organic milk and UHT processing:
> 
> _"According to the Northeast Organic Dairy Producers Alliance, the milk needs to stay fresh longer because organic products often have to travel farther to reach store shelves since it is not produced throughout the country."_
> 
> _"UHT-treated milk tastes different. UHT sweetens the flavor of milk by burning some of its sugars (caramelization)."_
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/experts-organic-milk-lasts-longer/


Hmm, I wonder if "Fairlife" milk is UHT-treated. When we were in FL last November I bought a short-half-gallon (59 oz) of Fairlife figuring we'd try it during the week. It was an effort to finish it since I had a sweet-odd taste to both of us. Now we know to never buy it again...


----------



## CharlieD

Never had milk with meal. Never. The idea is so unattractive to me I cannot even imagine to have a glass of milk at dinner time.

On the other hand, after dinner, closer to going to bed. A tall, really tall, glass of milk, more like 12 ounces cup, with some good dark chocolate, yum. As the matter of fact, I can't even go to sleep if I don't have that night time milk. Love, absolutely love milk with chocolate. Once for the bet I drank a gallon of milk with a box of chocolates. Ok, I wass yong and stupid, but I won 25 rubles a huge sum of money in those days.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I am sure that the majority of our members had a glass of milk with their meal. And milk in their cereal. So my questions are:
> 
> Do you still or occasionally drink milk with your meal?
> 
> Do you have occasionally dry cereal with milk?
> 
> Is milk a regular item when you go shopping?
> 
> How much milk do you go through in a week?
> 
> In my home, I can go through at least two gallons a week.


Crumbs - two GALLONS a week! I've recently upped my milk order from 2 to 3 pints a week because I'm filling the freezer with home made "ready" meals and have also rediscovered a passion for baked rice pudding. I still end up with a glut some weeks.

Milk tastes vile. I never drink milk on its own, don't have milk in coffee and only a small splash in tea. I do use it on breakfast cereal occasionally and "pour-on"sauces such as bechamel and custard and things like mac cheese but that's about it apart from eating yoghourt and the occasional bedtime cocoa if I'm having an attack of insomnia 

Having said that I have very strong bones and all my own teeth. Mother never forced it on me as a child although she did sneak it into things she cooked and once tried flavoured syrups in a glass of milk - bleuch!


----------



## CWS4322

My mom is lactose intolerant. There is always a carton of that in the fridge. I detest it, it has a horrible "aftertaste" IMO. However, I love Land-o-Lakes whole milk. I will drink about a quart of that a week. In Canada, I only drink almond or hemp milk. I cannot stand Canadian milk. Whatever diary cows are fed in Ontario produces milk that has a funny taste (to my taste buds). The only way I can drink milk in Ontario is with ice cubes and a bit of vanilla extract. I prefer unsweetened almond or hemp milk. For cooking, I have to use my mom's milk.


----------



## caseydog

CWS4322 said:


> My mom is lactose intolerant. There is always a carton of that in the fridge. I detest it, it has a horrible "aftertaste" IMO. However, I love Land-o-Lakes whole milk. I will drink about a quart of that a week. In Canada, I only drink almond or hemp milk. I cannot stand Canadian milk. Whatever diary cows are fed in Ontario produces milk that has a funny taste (to my taste buds). The only way I can drink milk in Ontario is with ice cubes and a bit of vanilla extract. I prefer unsweetened almond or hemp milk. *For cooking, I have to use my mom's milk.*



Um, you might want to rephrase that. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

I like milk, but seldom drink it by the glass. Stirling drinks a glass of milk with a meal once in a while. I put it in my tea and coffee and cook with it. We don't often have hot or cold cereal for breakfast, but it does go on that.

I buy about six litres of milk every other week.


----------



## rodentraiser

When I was cooking processed foods, like Hamburger Helper, I'd go through a gallon a month. Cooking my own foods, I use cream for a lot of food and usually only go through a half gallon or less of milk in a month. This month, for example, I'm still using the milk I got in February (I get the super pasteurized) and there's about a cup of it left. Since it expired yesterday, I'll probably end up tossing it.

I hate milk myself and fought my mom from kindergarten on to not drink it. Water is mainly what I drink. I don't like coffee and I rarely have soda. Anything else I want I can't afford.


----------



## CWS4322

Okay, when cooking, I have to use that horrible lactose-free milk that my Mom has to drink.


----------



## CakePoet

Im lucky I have lactosefree milk that taste like milk, not insanely sweet or chemical tasting, it just taste like milk, just bit less creamy.  I love it.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I buy aty least a gallon of milk a week. I tried saving money by buying two gallons and freezing one, but the frozen one seems to de-homogenize when its thawed. 

I use it to make Ovaltine every day, I use it on both cold and hot cereals, and I sometimes cook and/or bake with it. Oh, and nothing is more satisfying than a big cold glass of milk with tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## RPCookin

Actually, I think that the Creator designed and intended milk to be drunk with chocolate chip cookies.  That has always been what I missed the most after my intolerance developed, a tall glass of milk and a couple of toll house cookies.  

Pairing milk with other foods is possible, but you know in your heart that you are committing sacrilege.


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I buy aty least a gallon of milk a week. I tried saving money by buying two gallons and freezing one, but the frozen one seems to de-homogenize when its thawed.
> 
> I use it to make Ovaltine every day, I use it on both cold and hot cereals, and I sometimes cook and/or bake with it. Oh, and nothing is more satisfying than a *big cold glass of milk with tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.*



An American Classic.


----------



## Farmer Jon

If its on sale we will get 5-6 gallons at a time. Usually last about 2 weeks. We go through a lot of milk. When Jasper was still on almond milk she would get 4 or5 gallons of that as well. There is a little more room in the fridge now.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Milk is so expensave in our area ($4.50-$5 a gallon).


----------



## Katie H

I've always been a huge milk drinker.  Fortunately our local outlets have any variety of milk for $1.55 per gallon.

I drink at least two large quantities of milk per day, sometimes more.  Always have done this.  As a child my parents were constantly tasked with keeping the milk supplied.

Turns out I was in good stead with my milk/dairy intake.  One of my doctors just ordered a bone density test and the results showed that my bones are as healthy as someone in their teens.  Good for me...I'm looking at 70 very soon.  I'll take it.


----------



## BoracayB

I'm jealous...
  We get a whole milk deliver every other week.
There is a unlimited supply of powered and UHT milk. OK for baking.

Use to be buying 2 liters ,for $5.20, would last till Wednesday.
They have improved their refrigeration during transportation and
now it will last till Friday.

The dairy farm is in Luzon. Processed and shipped to Manila.
Boards a ferry in Manila on Friday. Ships to Caticlan and arrives on Saturday. Transported by boat to Boracay and hits the shelves on Sunday morning.
  No whole cream, no whipping cream and no half and half available.


----------



## CubsGal

I love milk. I drink it with dinner often, though not always. We go through about a gallon a week for the 2 of us. Personally, I prefer whole milk, but I buy 2% because my husband can't stand whole. When I go to the grocery store, I like to buy myself either a whole milk or chocolate milk chug (that's a pint) to drink on the spot. It's my favorite thing to drink when I'm really thirsty, or post work-out.


----------



## Sagittarius

I have been lactose intolerant to drinking milk since I was a child.  So, never.  

I am not lactose intolerant to goat or sheep cheeses or Greek Yogurt which I get from a Greek Distributor, who works with  my parents Company. 

I only drink Espresso, one in the early morning with breakfast and one after lunch. 

Interesting post .. 

Have  a lovely evening ..


----------



## CharlieD

Farmer Jon said:


> Milk is so expensive in our area ($4.50-$5 a gallon).




I feel your pain. Now I'll tell you how much I pay for a gallon of Kosher milk, so you won't feel so bad. We pay $8 per gallon.If we are lucky and order a case, 4 gallons, then it is $7.50.


----------



## blissful

Wow those prices price me out of the market for milk. We are seeing $1.99 on sale, and $2.29 normal, and some weeks a little more. We do shop around. Aldi's has been the least expensive rivaling Kwik Trip (plastic bags of milk).


----------



## Merlot

Nope, not a milk drinker.  I find it kind of gross if I think too hard on it.  I do buy a gallon a week (teen in the house that loves it).  I buy unsweetened almond milk for my rare cup of coffee!


----------



## Rparrny

After my daughter started weaning my grandson from breast milk, he refused to drink regular milk, so I went to a local dairy and started buying raw milk which he loved.  Three years later (he's now four), he has been sick once...a fever that lasted less than a day and he wasn't even cranky.  Now I won't buy anything else.  The best part about raw milk...regular milk goes sour and you have to toss it.  Raw milk goes sour and you have farmer cheese...yum.


----------



## CharlieD

Rparrny said:


> After my daughter started weaning my grandson from breast milk, he refused to drink regular milk, so I went to a local dairy and started buying raw milk which he loved.  Three years later (he's now four), he has been sick once...a fever that lasted less than a day and he wasn't even cranky.  Now I won't buy anything else.  The best part about raw milk...regular milk goes sour and you have to toss it.  Raw milk goes sour and you have farmer cheese...yum.



Unfortunately in many states it is illegal to sell raw milk. I love, love raw milk, grew up on it.


----------



## Rparrny

yeah and for all of NY's over regulation we were all shocked to learn it's legal here as long as you buy directly from the dairy.  They did bust the Amish here last year bringing raw milk across state lines...you think they'd have something better to do with their time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Rparrny said:


> yeah and for all of NY's over regulation we were all shocked to learn it's legal here as long as you buy directly from the dairy.  They did bust the Amish here last year bringing raw milk across state lines...you think they'd have something better to do with their time.


Preventing disease outbreak is a pretty good use of their time, imo. Pasteurization is a thing for a reason.


----------



## Rparrny

GotGarlic said:


> Preventing disease outbreak is a pretty good use of their time, imo. Pasteurization is a thing for a reason.



Pasteurization was a process developed because dairies had moved into the cities where large populations resided.  The cows got no fresh grass, and for various other reasons that I'm sure most can imagine, developed diseases and milk became contaminated.  Once they moved the dairies out of the cities, the issues were...no longer an issue.

There have been 239,884 documented outbreaks due to pasteurized milk in the past few decades and 620 deaths. The nation’s largest recorded outbreak of Salmonella, which occurred from June of 1984 through April of 1985, killed 18 people and sickened over 200,000.
The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and the Center for Disease Control recently issued a public warning about the dangers of raw milk. Siding with corporate dairy and attempting to re-inoculate the public with fear (especially since consumer-interest in raw milk has risen 40% in recent decades), the agencies posted a “reminder” that between 1998 and 2005, raw milk was implicated in 45 food-borne illness outbreaks, 1007 individual cases, 104 hospitalizations and 2 deaths.
When raw milk champions Sally Fallon and Thomas Bartlett went looking for the data that supports these claims, they couldn’t find it. The reference that the FDA and CDC cited, the Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, provided no such information. No supporting data could be found in any other FDA or CDC document and demands for clarification have not been addressed.
I'll take raw milk from a dairy I know and trust any day over milk that pasteurization has destroyed and me and my family are healthier for it.
Here where I live, MS13 has taken over several towns and are killing children if they wont join the gang...I'd prefer my law enforcement deal with REAL life threatening issues, not imagined ones.  No one on Long Island has ever suffered from illness due to poor milk being sold by the Amish.  There are several parents however, that are mourning the loss of their children because of gang violence.


----------



## CharlieD

Rparrny said:


> ......you think they'd have something better to do with their time.



Exactly.


----------



## GotGarlic

Rparrny said:


> Pasteurization was a process developed because dairies had moved into the cities where large populations resided.  The cows got no fresh grass, and for various other reasons that I'm sure most can imagine, developed diseases and milk became contaminated.  Once they moved the dairies out of the cities, the issues were...no longer an issue.



It's always scary when a "health professional" doesn't understand or accept the germ theory of disease. Your history is also faulty. 

"The US Centers for Disease Control (CDC) says improperly handled raw milk is responsible for nearly three times more hospitalizations than any other food-borne disease source, making it one of the world's most dangerous food products.[16][17]Diseases prevented by pasteurization can include tuberculosis, brucellosis, diphtheria, scarlet fever, and Q-fever; it also kills the harmful bacteria Salmonella, Listeria, Yersinia, Campylobacter, Staphylococcus aureus, and Escherichia coli O157:H7 [18][19] among others.

"Pasteurization is the reason for milk's extended shelf life. High-temperature, short-time (HTST) pasteurized milk typically has a refrigerated shelf life of two to three weeks, whereas ultra-pasteurized milk can last much longer, sometimes two to three months. When ultra-heat treatment (UHT) is combined with sterile handling and container technology (such as aseptic packaging), it can even be stored unrefrigerated for up to 9 months.

"Before the widespread urban growth caused by industrialization, people kept dairy cows even in urban areas and the short time period between production and consumption minimized the disease risk of drinking raw milk.[20] As urban densities increased and supply chains lengthened to the distance from country to city, raw milk (often days old) became recognised as a source of disease. For example, between 1912 and 1937 some 65,000 people died of tuberculosis contracted from consuming milk in England and Wales alone.[21] Because tuberculosis has a long incubation period in humans, is was difficult to link unpasteurized milk consumption as the cause to the effect of disease."

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasteurization


----------



## Rparrny

GotGarlic said:


> It's always scary when a "health professional" doesn't understand or accept the germ theory of disease. Your history is also faulty.
> 
> "The US Centers for Disease Control (CDC) says improperly handled raw milk is responsible for nearly three times more hospitalizations than any other food-borne disease source, making it one of the world's most dangerous food products.[16][17]Diseases prevented by pasteurization can include tuberculosis, brucellosis, diphtheria, scarlet fever, and Q-fever; it also kills the harmful bacteria Salmonella, Listeria, Yersinia, Campylobacter, Staphylococcus aureus, and Escherichia coli O157:H7 [18][19] among others.
> 
> "Pasteurization is the reason for milk's extended shelf life. High-temperature, short-time (HTST) pasteurized milk typically has a refrigerated shelf life of two to three weeks, whereas ultra-pasteurized milk can last much longer, sometimes two to three months. When ultra-heat treatment (UHT) is combined with sterile handling and container technology (such as aseptic packaging), it can even be stored unrefrigerated for up to 9 months.
> 
> "Before the widespread urban growth caused by industrialization, people kept dairy cows even in urban areas and the short time period between production and consumption minimized the disease risk of drinking raw milk.[20] As urban densities increased and supply chains lengthened to the distance from country to city, raw milk (often days old) became recognised as a source of disease. For example, between 1912 and 1937 some 65,000 people died of tuberculosis contracted from consuming milk in England and Wales alone.[21] Because tuberculosis has a long incubation period in humans, is was difficult to link unpasteurized milk consumption as the cause to the effect of disease."
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasteurization



Yes all those people died from TB contracted by cows that were kept in urban settings, not fed grass, often given dirty water causing "white poison".  All the other diseases as well were linked to cows that were given a poor diet in poor living conditions.  Is it possible that a private dairy can have poor conditions as well?  Sure, that's why I get to know my dairy farmers and they allow me to inspect their cows and the diet they feed them.  I can conjure up as many references to counter your view of pasteurization as you can for raw milk.
NUTRIENT DEGRADATION BY PASTEURIZATION:
Vitamin C
Raw milk but not pasteurized can resolve scurvy. “. . . Without doubt. . . the explosive increase in infantile scurvy during the latter part of the 19th century coincided with the advent of use of heated milks. . .” (Rajakumar, Pediatrics. 2001;108(4):E76).
Calcium
Longer and denser bones on raw milk (Chapter 14 from History of Randleigh Farm-PDF).
Folate
Carrier protein inactivated during pasteurization. (Gregory. J. Nutr. 1982, 1329-1338).
Vitamin B12
Binding protein inactivated by pasteurization.
Vitamin B6
Animal studies indicate B6 poorly absorbed from pasteurized milk (Chapter 14 from History of Randleigh Farm-PDF).
Vitamin A
Beta-lactoglobulin, a heat-sensitive protein in milk, increases intestinal absorption of vitamin A. Heat degrades vitamin A. Said and others (Am J Clin Nutr. 1989;49:690-694. Runge and Heger. J Agric Food Chem. 2000 Jan;48(1):47-55).
Vitamin D
Present in milk in protein-bound form, assimilation possibly affected by pasteurization. Hollis and others ( J Nutr. 1981;111:1240-1248).
Iron
Lactoferrin, which contributes to iron assimilation, destroyed during pasteurization.
Iodine
Lower in pasteurized milk. Wheeler and others (J Dairy Sci. 1983;66(2):187-95).
Minerals
Lactobacilli, destroyed by pasteurization, enhance mineral absorption (MacDonald and others. 1985).

We will just have to agree to disagree.  I'll take mine raw and you can take yours pasteurized.

Anyone who is interested in the facts regarding the safety and benefits of raw milk should look into the Weston Price Foundation website.


----------



## Addie

Collecting raw cream floating on top of the milk in the separating vat while still warm, all I needed was a couple of drops to make my coffee just right. 

Taking the milk that the milkman left on the doorstep inside on a freezing cold morning and the cap had popped off because the milk below the cream had expanded when frozen. As a kid, you got to lick the cream covered cap. 

The smell of a barn on a cold winter morning while the cows waited to be hooked up. 

City kids will never have memories like this. 

Raw milk has a very special taste. And all the goodness and taste hasn't been cooked out of it. You can only get raw milk in Massachusetts with a doctor's prescription. Too bad. When Pirate was born, he was the only child who got to taste raw milk when I stopped nursing him at four months. 

BTW, mother's milk is raw milk. I sold mine after my third child. I was supplying milk for three babies. Mine and two premies. Sadly the premies  only lived for about two weeks.


----------



## Rparrny

Addie said:


> Collecting raw cream floating on top of the milk in the separating vat while still warm, all I needed was a couple of drops to make my coffee just right.
> 
> Taking the milk that the milkman left on the doorstep inside on a freezing cold morning and the cap had popped off because the milk below the cream had expanded when frozen. As a kid, you got to lick the cream covered cap.
> 
> The smell of a barn on a cold winter morning while the cows waited to be hooked up.
> 
> City kids will never have memories like this.
> 
> Raw milk has a very special taste. And all the goodness and taste hasn't been cooked out of it. You can only get raw milk in Massachusetts with a doctor's prescription. Too bad. When Pirate was born, he was the only child who got to taste raw milk when I stopped nursing him at four months.
> 
> BTW, mother's milk is raw milk. I sold mine after my third child. I was supplying milk for three babies. Mine and two premies. Sadly the premies  only lived for about two weeks.



Ah...I wish I had breast fed my kids.  Back in those days it was not encouraged like it is today.  My long time neighbor Marie, is a retired maternity nurse about ten years older than me.  We often compare notes on the thens and nows of medicine.  They were instructed to feed the breast fed babies formula when they were away from their moms and the practice was only stopped a few years ago...
My daughter has a hectic work schedule and yet continued to breast feed until Zachary was a year old...I was very proud of her.


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> It's always scary when a "health professional" doesn't understand or accept the germ theory of disease. ...



It is not about understanding or not understanding. It is about Over Regulation. Yes, milk should pasteurised, but if I Want to buy raw milk from a Farmer, he/she should not bare responsibility for my health and I should think with my head what I am doing. Same goes to many other things in US where lawyers have sued professionals, be it a farmer or a doctor, left and right, and idiots on Jury have sited with them. Thanks to that medical care is so expensive today along with many other things because producers, be it a product or a service, have to back themselves up with mega insurances.


----------



## Rparrny

CharlieD said:


> It is not about understanding or not understanding. It is about Over Regulation. Yes, milk should pasteurised, but if I Want to buy raw milk from a Farmer, he/she should not bare responsibility for my health and I should think with my head what I am doing. Same goes to many other things in US where lawyers have sued professionals, be it a farmer or a doctor, left and right, and idiots on Jury have sited with them. Thanks to that medical care is so expensive today along with many other things because producers, be it a product or a service, have to back themselves up with mega insurances.


I will absolutely agree on the over regulation.  I'll even submit that mega dairies should pasteurize milk as it's not likely they can contain the bacteria as these cows are genetically bred for massive milk production and as a result, combined with lack of grazing and exercise are not as healthy as non genetically modified cows who are exposed to sunlight, grazing and humane care.  That being said, I feel that my farmer has reasonable responsibility for contaminant free milk.  Keeping the dairy clean, monitoring heifers for illness and strict aseptic techniques while milking.
Before drinking raw milk, my daughters family was constantly passing around minor colds, suffering from allergies ect.  It all stopped within a month.
With all the disease processes linked to pasteurized milk, I now have the opinion it is only slightly healthier than a snickers bar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Community Rules

*Be Courteous! *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]We aim to ensure that the forum is an enjoyable place that     you want to visit time and time again.  Our philosophy is that we   want  Discuss Cooking to be an  online reflection of the family kitchen.

 Our rules extend to all sections of the website including private messaging.
Personal attacks on others will not be tolerated. Challenge others'     points of view and opinions, but do so respectfully and thoughtfully.     Excessive sarcasm, belligerence, insults, profanity, anger,  offensive    comments about race, gender, sexual  orientation, religion,  and  national  origin, are not acceptable.
Do not post libelous remarks or directly misleading information.
Stay on topic by keeping discussions relevant and on track.
Participants may not post or bump threads to pad post counts.     Bumping  is posting useless information, posting one-liners or any other     action  to deliberately keep a thread hot.
Do not post the same discussion more than once or in many forums.
Posts containing rude, explicit, obscene or vulgar language or     abbreviations, images or links  to websites with adult content/images or     punctuation marks designed to  "trick" our obscenity filter may be     removed.
Be mindful of yourself and others. This forum     is  not a democracy; it is privately owned and we make the rules. If     rules  are violated we retain the right at our discretion to remove,     edit or  delete posts and if necessary ban or remove members. Any  abuse    toward  our staff may/will result in immediate suspension of  your    account. 

Public discussion about moderation or moderator decisions is not allowed. If a moderator     deletes or edits  one of your posts and you disagree with the  action,    contact the  moderator concerned. Do not repost deleted  material.
Trolling and cyberstalking      are NOT allowed and are grounds for account restriction or    banishment.   Trolling on this board includes posting controversial and    often   irrelevant or off-topic messages with the intention of (or    anticipated   result of) baiting other users into an emotional response    or to   generally disrupt normal, harmonious on-topic discussion,    especially   when a pattern of such posting is apparent.
Discussions about politics and religion are not permitted.
*We take the "be nice" rule VERY seriously! We do not tolerate ANY rudeness.*


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I am sure that the majority of our members had a glass of milk with their meal. And milk in their cereal. So my questions are:
> 
> Do you still or occasionally drink milk with your meal?
> 
> Do you have occasionally dry cereal with milk?
> 
> Is milk a regular item when you go shopping?
> 
> How much milk do you go through in a week?
> 
> In my home, I can go through at least two gallons a week.



Never drink milk with a meal - actually never drink milk on it's own. I have hot chocolate made with milk at bedtime as it helps to stop my reflux waking me up in the night. (I don't really like chocolate but the drink does the trick) and only have a tiny splash in my tea.

I have milk on cereal

Not when I go shopping - we still have doorstep delivery in the UK

I live alone and have 3 pints a week unless I need more for baking or cooking. If I do I just leave a note in the empty (glass) milk bottle for the milkman when he comes in the morning.  (Eat your hearts out, Yanks )

Shop bought milk comes in non-biodegradable plastic containers - a no-no in my household and they cause major pollution problems. When "re-cycled", despite the plastic being re-used, some waste in tiny particles still gets into the sea and water courses and we eat the fish which have absorbed it and it gets into us. Not good.

My doorstep milk comes from local farmers whereas shop milk can have travelled all round the country before it gets to Tescos, Sainsbury's, (name your supermarket), etc. In itself this causes pollution and doesn't do the quality of the milk much good.

OK. Rant over.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Never drink milk with a meal - actually never drink milk on it's own. I have hot chocolate made with milk at bedtime as it helps to stop my reflux waking me up in the night. (I don't really like chocolate but the drink does the trick) and only have a tiny splash in my tea.
> 
> I have milk on cereal
> 
> Not when I go shopping - we still have doorstep delivery in the UK
> 
> I live alone and have 3 pints a week unless I need more for baking or cooking. If I do I just leave a note in the empty (glass) milk bottle for the milkman when he comes in the morning.  (Eat your hearts out, Yanks )
> 
> Shop bought milk comes in non-biodegradable plastic containers - a no-no in my household and they cause major pollution problems. When "re-cycled", despite the plastic being re-used, some waste in tiny particles still gets into the sea and water courses and we eat the fish which have absorbed it and it gets into us. Not good.
> 
> My doorstep milk comes from local farmers whereas shop milk can have travelled all round the country before it gets to Tescos, Sainsbury's, (name your supermarket), etc. In itself this causes pollution and doesn't do the quality of the milk much good.
> 
> OK. Rant over.



I had home delivery when my kids were small. I nursed all my kids and then they went on whole milk. I had delivery until the last one was in about the fourth grade or thereabouts. They always had a glass of milk with their evening meal. And of course in the morning for their dry cereal or cooked. Sometimes it was cocoa in the morning. And at night if there was a season special on TV like _Rudolph The Red Nose Reindeer_ or _The Wizard Of Oz_, then they got to stay up late and would have cocoa and popcorn. Stayed up late and had a full tummy. No problems at bedtime on those nights. The youngest always fell asleep before the end on the movie. 

As my kids got older, I don't know where they heard about it, but a couple of them would always ask for chocolate milk on their cereal. I didn't care how they had it, as long as they were getting their Vitamin D.


----------



## Rparrny

Mad Cook said:


> Never drink milk with a meal - actually never drink milk on it's own. I have hot chocolate made with milk at bedtime as it helps to stop my reflux waking me up in the night. (I don't really like chocolate but the drink does the trick) and only have a tiny splash in my tea.
> 
> I have milk on cereal
> 
> Not when I go shopping - we still have doorstep delivery in the UK
> 
> I live alone and have 3 pints a week unless I need more for baking or cooking. If I do I just leave a note in the empty (glass) milk bottle for the milkman when he comes in the morning.  (Eat your hearts out, Yanks )
> 
> Shop bought milk comes in non-biodegradable plastic containers - a no-no in my household and they cause major pollution problems. When "re-cycled", despite the plastic being re-used, some waste in tiny particles still gets into the sea and water courses and we eat the fish which have absorbed it and it gets into us. Not good.
> 
> My doorstep milk comes from local farmers whereas shop milk can have travelled all round the country before it gets to Tescos, Sainsbury's, (name your supermarket), etc. In itself this causes pollution and doesn't do the quality of the milk much good.
> 
> OK. Rant over.




Ahhh...I remember the milkman...fresh milk and eggs and sometimes orange juice left in the little metal boxes with the Styrofoam interior on the front stoop.  My grandmother would spoon out the cream on the top for her coffee.
I miss those days sometimes...


----------



## medtran49

You can buy raw milk in Florida, BUT it must be labeled for animal consumption only.  It's not cheap either, though it's been so long I don't remember the exact $, but a good bit more than grocery store milk.  We've bought it for making cheese, though they sell cheese too.  The place where we get it from has fresh duck eggs, quail eggs, even ostrich eggs on occasion, besides having chicken eggs, plus pesticide free produce.  They have honey too, but Craig has a place on his travels that primarily makes beeswax candles, but sells honey as a byproduct where he can get a quart jug for around $25.  It used to be a lot cheaper than that, but I guess they realized what a deal they were offering people and raised their prices. 

I remember the milk man too.  We got milk deliveries up until I was 12 or 13 and pretty much stopped drinking as much milk


----------



## CakePoet

Mad Cook:  did you know that good cocoa powder relaxes the cardia sphincter ( my Swedish to English medical book is old)   and can cause more re-flux. Milk how ever calms acid re-flux in many patient.

I dont become  miraculous healthy with raw milk, I  vomit and become very very ill.  I grew up on the country side, I have has udder warm milk. So boil it and I used to be fine as kid and I can even handle a  little milk direct  ( pasteurized ) from the farm now as adult.


----------



## caseydog

Rparrny said:


> Ahhh...I remember the milkman...fresh milk and eggs and sometimes orange juice left in the little metal boxes with the Styrofoam interior on the front stoop.  My grandmother would spoon out the cream on the top for her coffee.
> I miss those days sometimes...



Oh yeah, I remember the insulated metal milk-box on our front porch as a kid. Wow, I guess I am old. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Picked up 7 gallons last night. $1.89.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Picked up 7 gallons last night. $1.89.



Gee, I  hope it lasts you longer than one day. I don't think I buy more than 12 gallons in a year.


----------



## CakePoet

I pay 6.5 dollar for 1 gallon milk, I find this fair to the farmers,  the  milk I buy is from the farmer.  This is fair, since they have to feed, keep cows healthy and make sure they follow the Swedish strict  husbandry laws.   Our farmers cant  feed antibiotic to the animals just in case they get sick, no that is reserved for sick animals only, nor can the cow  be milked during this time.  Nor hormones either for the cows.   I find this fair, because paying what it worth to keep farmers  working the land in a save and  future  proof way, is important to me .   I am only borrowing the earth from my grandchildren.  *step of the  soap box*  
 Yes I am poor, but I rather drink less  good quality milk, there is always water if I am thirsty.


----------



## Addie

*A math dry milk question*

I have envelopes of powdered milk. I use it in cooking. Each packet makes on quart. One envelop + 3 3/4 cups of water makes one quart. Each pouch of dry powder = 90.7 g. 

A lot of recipes I make call for one cup. What I have been doing is making 3.4 cup of water and adding enough milk powder until it reaches one cup. 

On the side of the box it says "serving size 1/4 pouch (23g) dry milk (makes one cup prepared) Serving per container 40

All I want to do is be able to make just one cup. I have no idea what equals a g. As far as I know g's have to do with astronauts. G force. And you all know how great my math skills are. I know cups, teaspoons, tablespoons, etc. It tells me right on the cup or measuring spoon. 

Help!!!  How much powder do I use to make one cup of milk? How much water?


----------



## Rparrny

Addie said:


> I have envelopes of powdered milk. I use it in cooking. Each packet makes on quart. One envelop + 3 3/4 cups of water makes one quart. Each pouch of dry powder = 90.7 g.
> 
> A lot of recipes I make call for one cup. What I have been doing is making 3.4 cup of water and adding enough milk powder until it reaches one cup.
> 
> On the side of the box it says "serving size 1/4 pouch (23g) dry milk (makes one cup prepared) Serving per container 40
> 
> All I want to do is be able to make just one cup. I have no idea what equals a g. As far as I know g's have to do with astronauts. G force. And you all know how great my math skills are. I know cups, teaspoons, tablespoons, etc. It tells me right on the cup or measuring spoon.
> 
> Help!!!  How much powder do I use to make one cup of milk? How much water?



Most brands say take 1/3 cup of powder and add enough water to make one cup.  That being said, powdered milk is pretty forgiving if you use a bit more or less.


----------



## Addie

Rparrny said:


> Most brands say take 1/3 cup of powder and add enough water to make one cup.  That being said, powdered milk is pretty forgiving if you use a bit more or less.



Thank you. My math skills are totally nil. It was always my math that kept me from being a straight A student. About the fourth grade, I stop trying. 

So I have never understood why I love bookkeeping. That I excel at. Simply addition and subtraction.


----------

